# Wild Mouse Update



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

A few days back I caught a mouse well he's a bit bigger a bit fatter and glad to say finally getting used to me, enough to sniff my hand before running off before he would dig himself under the food the second i went near him, he's getting a lot more tame, the other mice were all trying to climb my hand to see what all the fuss was about...


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

He looks nice and shiny! Healthy little bugger!


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

he's very cute, i caught one a while ago and put a female with him, she has just had bubs!! i have been wanting half wilds!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh, boy a whole litter of flying meeces!


----------

